# Authority dog food?



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been feeding my 8 month old dog Authority large breed dog food. Is there anyone on these forums that can comment on this brand of food? Good? Bad? So-So? If any would you recommend a different brand and type? (I own a GSP if that makes a differnce)


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I was feeding my lab that food for the first couple years of her life. i was noticing that my dog wasn't keeping up with the other dogs I was hunting with.

i switched to Eukanuba Performance 30/20 and her stamina when through the roof. It was great.

Yeah it is more money for it but is actually cheaper because you don't feed them as much so a bag of the 30/20 lasts me longer than the Authority did.

Plus their stools get smaller because they eat less food.

I have converted a couple other buddies to the 30/20 and it makes a noticable difference in their stamina.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

She has plenty of stamina. She goes all day with no problems. Since you have noticed a difference I'll try it on her next batch of food. Where would be a place I can get it in Fargo, or would I have to order it offline?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

you should be able to find Eaukanuba pretty much anyware...pet smart, pet co, ect


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay thanks.


----------

